# What does amniotic fluid smell like?



## cantthinkof1

I've been leaking fluid on and off all day today, at first it had no smell but i just sniffed the pad i put on earlier and it smells like vinegar, disgusting i know lol Does anyone know if amniotic fluid smells like that? My waters completely broke with my last and i think i remember a sweet smell which i sometimes smell after i've wiped myself with tissue but on a pad it smells like vinegar :shrug: I've tried the lay down for half an hour and get up to see if there's more leakage but it seems to be while sitting that i can feel it come out of me. It's not wee because it doesn't smell like it but apparently discharge can become very watery and clear? Baby's movements have been less then usual today also, i've felt her move every now and then but usually i'm in pain with the amount she moves about in there :wacko: Any advice please ladies? :flower:


----------



## lindblum

Mine never had any sort of smell. I've read others say it smells like semen or bleach. 

With my first i remember i sat on the toilet and i could hear/feel a intermittent drip that i had no control over. 
With all my pregnancies, I have had watery discharge without smell and that completely soaks my underwear. 

If you are not too worried, maybe call up l&d tomorrow morning and they can check for you. good luck x


----------



## zilla

I read that it's meant to smell "sweet" .. whatever that means!


----------



## Scuba

I think if it has that vinegar smell that its CM rather than fluid, but not 100% sure though! My underwear was a bit damp today (tmi, sorry!) but I THINK it was just cm, hope so anyway!xx


----------



## A_Z

A week or so ago I had some regular discharge that smelled like vinegar. That said, there's no harm in calling your OB/midwife to get their opinion. That's what I'd do if this is a new thing for you.


----------



## Chloe.E

Apparently isn't suppost to smell sort of like wee but sweeter?
& the smell of vinegar would be the chemicals in the pad I assume!


----------



## cantthinkof1

Thanks for the replies guys :) I think i'll ring l&d tomorrow if i'm still worried, that's if i don't go into labour tonight, been getting some strongish bh's now. This might sound like a stupid question but what's CM?


----------



## sewing_mama

My mum told me it smells like gin! Haven't smelled it myself yet...


----------



## LDC

CM is cervical mucus... Or discharge. I got told its meant o smell like semen too. Thought mine were leaking and I had a quick swab done to check, mine was cm. they like to check because of risk of infection so maybe give your midwife a call tomorrow - it was her not L and D that do the swab to check in my case. Xx


----------



## Reidfidleir

Mine didn't smell like anything. But baby did move less. It was watery and clear. Later it got pinkish when I wiped and a couple hours later I got some snot like stuff that was also clear and pink- mucus plug. 
A week before I had a lot of braxton hicks and some mild period cramping. When labor started I felt some mild cramps I turned over and I felt a little fluid escape. And more trickles out when I got to toilet. 
I think you should call and see. How far are you? I was 36+1


----------



## cantthinkof1

Reidfidleir said:


> Mine didn't smell like anything. But baby did move less. It was watery and clear. Later it got pinkish when I wiped and a couple hours later I got some snot like stuff that was also clear and pink- mucus plug.
> A week before I had a lot of braxton hicks and some mild period cramping. When labor started I felt some mild cramps I turned over and I felt a little fluid escape. And more trickles out when I got to toilet.
> I think you should call and see. How far are you? I was 36+1

I'm now 38+3. I've had uncomfortable braxton hicks all night that were 5 minuets apart and lasting for about 45 seconds, thought i was in labour at first but they never got any stronger. Will ring l&d once i've woken up a bit, i'm thinking it's an infection now and that's why i had all those bh's?


----------



## lindblum

good luck, hopefully not an infection x


----------



## Wellington

Semen (ironically)


----------



## staceyful

Hi I know this is from a while ago but did you ever find out what the vinegar smell was?


----------



## New2Bumps

It smells of hardly anything at all but mainly smells absolutely not like wee so you'll know the difference. I was told it smelled almondy, like marzipan, and when my waters broke I did get that faint smell, but it really is fairly odourless in my opinion. It's also clear, not yellowy in any way like wee x
I agree that the vinegary smell is prob chemicals on the pad :)x


----------



## holidaysan

I had discharge before my waters broke and it smelled like vinegar. The amniotic fluid just had a sort of clean/sweet smell to it. I noticed that when I got a trickle of discharge it had a sort of texture to it. The amniotic fluid was really warm when it trickled out. A lot warmer than the discharge.


----------



## staceyful

Thanks :) So do you think the vinegar discharge was a sign that your waters were breaking or just a coincidence? I've been having it for about 3 days now, mentioned it to the nurse this morning while getting my whooping cough injection and she booked me in with the MW tomorrow


----------



## holidaysan

I had it for a few days before my waters broke but I've had it before as well so not sure if its a sign or not x


----------

